
Facebook to start putting warning labels on 'fake news' - genieyclo
http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/15/media/facebook-fake-news-warning-labels/index.html
======
jwtadvice
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13186881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13186881)

